# Vote HRI on Chase Community Giving!



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

I know I haven't posted in a while, but I wanted to make sure you were all aware of this.

Are you a Facebook member? If so, "like" Chase Community Giving on FB, then cast your vote for HRI – and you could help them win a share of $3 Million!

I voted today and was the first to acknowledge this charity.

Let's help our sweet breed. :hug:


----------

